# New iphone archery app



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Good info thanks! - also keep in mind that there's an app coming for the iPod Touch and iPhone (Archer's Mark) very soon that will calculate your marks for you (like AA, OT2, TAP, etc.) Plus it will do some other "stuff" not available with the existing programs. :zip:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I've yet to buy one of the apps. I would like to be able to keep score on my iphone, but logging rounds and arrow results would be helpful too. I'll be patient a bit longer


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

JayMc said:


> I've yet to buy one of the apps. I would like to be able to keep score on my iphone...


Exactly what I'm waiting for too. I've even thought about downloading some of the spreadsheet apps and making my own little score keeper of sorts, but I just can't convince myself that it would be worth the hassle.

Guess I'll keep patiently waiting as well...


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Yep you know the first person that creates an AA type program for the black berry / i-phone is going to make a small fortune. every young archer out there has a smart phone in his or her pocket seems like.


----------



## JD X729 (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad I did a search, was going to post asking if there are any apps like this for the iPhone. Hope it comes out soon.


----------

